# Zugriff verweigert - auf Samba Freigabe



## jccTeq (8. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem heterogenen Netz hier. Ich weiß mittlerweile, daß es an meinem Windows Client liegt, weil das Problem mit anderen Windows Clients nicht auftritt. 

Ich habe einen Linux Rechner in diesem Netz, der eine komplette Samba Freigabe gibt, also das Wurzelverzeichnis für root mit allen Rechten für jedermann. Das soll so sein, ist Vorgabe. 

Das Problem ist nun, daß ich von allen Windows und Linux Clients im Netz auf die Freigabe zugreifen kann, außer von meinem eigenen Windows Client. Ich kann von meinem Client Unterverzeichnisse der Freigabe direkt ansprechen, aber das Wurzelverzeichnis bleibt mir verwehrt. Windows meldet "Zugriff verweigert" in einer Messagebox. Bei jedem anderen geht's. Nur bei mir nicht. Wie das immer so ist. 


```
Ausgabe von net use:
Status       Lokal     Remote                    Netzwerk

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OK           P:        \\136.1.255.33\root       Microsoft Windows Network

P: ist das Netzlaufwerk

Funktioniert, Zugriff möglich: 

P:\usr
P:\var
P:\bin


Zugriff verweigert:

P:\
```


----------

